#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Drive-in Journeyman Entertainment

## Stoney3K

Bij deze dan nog een paar plaatjes van hoe onze set er nu uitziet, na wat nieuwe aankopen en een en ander opruimwerk. Foto's zijn genomen op het lustrumfeest van een studentenvereniging.



De set op vrijdag. Door de zaal heen stonden nog twee T4'tjes, die wilde ik eerst links en rechts plaatsen maar ik had niet genoeg 230V kabel meer. Het feest was een LAN-party met een DJ-podium, dus de TL's uit, parretjes op het plafond richten en het gaf een mooi sfeertje  :Smile: 



Gelukkig is het alleen áchter de set zo rommelig  :Wink: 



Nieuw kistje voor de versterkers. Zie ook de gearlist.





En zo stond het er zaterdagavond bij! Het licht was dit keer ingehuurd. De Stack-vlag is ingehangen op basis van het principe "We hadden nog wel een paar steels over, laten we er creatief mee doen"  :Wink: 

Het staat er vandaag nog, maar de opstelling die nu staat is niet veel anders dan die op vrijdag, dus dat heeft niet echt veel meerwaarde om hier te plaatsen.

Gearlist:

= Geluid =
Toppen: 2 x Wharfedale EVP-X15
Versterker: Gemini X-03
Crossover: Behringer Ultradrive DCX2496
Inprikset: 4 x JBL EON15 die al in de zaal stonden, aangesloten via de Ultradrive.
DJ-set: 2x Gemini CDJ-20, Behringer VMX-300, Behringer BCD3000, Numark djIO

= Licht =
2x American DJ ST-132 windup statieven
5 meter Eurotruss FD34
Backdrop 6x3m
2 x Showtec sliding T4 met PAR56 long raylight 500W (spiegels waren NSP als ik het goed heb)
4 x Movitec 250W movinghead (exacte type moet ik even op de offerte terugzoeken)
ViewSonic PJ513D beamer
Antari F-80Z rookmachine
Sturing: GLP SD-2

Nog te doen:
* Nieuwe versterker kopen, de X-03 is voor kleine zaaltjes goed te doen maar eigenlijk te zwak voor de Wharfedales.
* Fatsoenlijk vervoer regelen, stationwagen of aanhanger dus.
* Op langer termijn: Subs, twee eigen ST-132s en truss
* En natuurlijk een groter klantennetwerk  :Wink:

----------


## showband

nou stoney. je bent er serieus mee bezig. als ik het verschil tussen de foto's van een jaar terug zie doe je echt wat met de verzamelde info. 

dat mag ook wel eens gezegd worden.

galmde deze zaal niet erg? 

Kreeg je kommentaar over de hoeveelheid laag? Dit is n.l. typisch een geval dat je kunt twijfelen. "meer boekingen krijg ik met licht bijhuren en een mooie show. Of met het bijhuren van laagkasten"
mijn ervaring is "mensen luisteren met hun ogen"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

ik zou persoonlijk nooit iets met vloeistoffen (rookmachine) op een 19inch rek zetten. Die dingen hebben nog wel eens kuren. Maar het is eigen spul dus...

----------


## Stoney3K

> galmde deze zaal niet erg? 
> 
> Kreeg je kommentaar over de hoeveelheid laag? Dit is n.l. typisch een geval dat je kunt twijfelen. "meer boekingen krijg ik met licht bijhuren en een mooie show. Of met het bijhuren van laagkasten"



Ik heb nog niet eens de kans gehad om de set volledig open te zetten, de zaal galmt wel wat maar niet echt veel. Het is normaal gesproken een danszaal. Dus echt testen met veel laag heb ik niet echt kunnen doen, er werd in de avond doorgeLANd dus mensen liepen al te klagen dat ze elkaar niet meer konden verstaan. Dat zal ik trouwens zeker testen op het volgende feestje  :Smile: 

De EVP-X15's hebben van zichzelf in verhouding wat weinig (sub) laag. Nu heb ik de equalizer onder de 150Hz wel iets omhoog gezet, maar subjes zouden waarschijnlijk wat netter zijn. Die zijn natuurlijk ook altijd bij te huren.





> ik zou persoonlijk nooit iets met vloeistoffen (rookmachine) op een 19inch rek zetten. Die dingen hebben nog wel eens kuren. Maar het is eigen spul dus...



Die neem ik mee, als er wat lekt ben je inderdaad niet blij. Als ik een nieuwe rookmachine aanschaf krijgt die zijn eigen kistje waar ik hem tijdens de show ook op kan zetten.

----------


## BCDrivein

ziet er netjes uit!
Waar heb je Die lichtbrug gekocht?
Graag een link van een site Alstjeblieft.
en hoeveel koste die?  :Wink: 

Verder super!  :Wink:

----------


## Stoney3K

> ziet er netjes uit!
> Waar heb je Die lichtbrug gekocht?
> Graag een link van een site Alstjeblieft.
> en hoeveel koste die?



De brug was dit keer ingehuurd. Maar een vergelijkbaar bruggetje vind je in de J&H shop:

(jh aanbeveling) Pro Truss brug set 6m met wind-up statieven - J&H Licht en Geluid

Dat is dan wel driehoek-truss in plaats van het vierkante wat ik dit keer gebruikt heb. Statiefjes zijn precies hetzelfde, leuke dingen maar ze zijn wel hoog in opbouw en opslag, en hebben af en toe de neiging om vast te lopen als je de brug laat zakken.

----------


## DJ-Jan

Ziet er erg mooi uit, wat was eigenlijk het gewicht van wat er aan de truss hing?
(ben zelf ook vanplan een lichtbrug aanteschaffen maar mijn mac250 (4x) wegen zo veel  :Frown:  )

Zal ook eens naar deze statieven kijken!

----------


## Stoney3K

> Ziet er erg mooi uit, wat was eigenlijk het gewicht van wat er aan de truss hing?
> (ben zelf ook vanplan een lichtbrug aanteschaffen maar mijn mac250 (4x) wegen zo veel  )
> 
> Zal ook eens naar deze statieven kijken!



De Movitecs waren aan de lichte kant (18kg), al met al hing er zo'n 100-110kg aan de truss. Zo uit mijn blote hoofd mag je met twee ST132's totaal 150kg heffen (2x100 * 0.75) en als je het gewicht van de truss, fourbarren, backdrops en kabels bij elkaar rekent zit je daar al gauw aan. MAC's zou ik dan ook niet doen, dan kun je beter met VMB's aan de slag gaan.

Voor een drive-in show met weinig zware effecten zijn de ST-132's trouwens wel ideaal, ze zijn niet duur en ze kunnen een behoorlijke brug tillen.

----------


## DJ-Jan

Dacht dat ze maar 80kg konden dragen..

----------


## Rolandino

ST132 kunnen maximaal 85kg dragen dus in totaal ik bedoel dan een lichtbrug met 2 statieven ) 170kg dit verrekenen met 0,75 is 127,5 KG in Totaal.

op zich niet erg veel maar voor 135,00 een van de meest betrouwbaarste in deze prijsklasse.

----------


## DJ-Jan

Dan vraag ik me hier af ofdat dit 135 kg weegt....

Het ziet er in ieder geval prima uit en ik zal dus nu sparen voor betere wind-ups

----------


## Stoney3K

> ST132 kunnen maximaal 85kg dragen dus in totaal ik bedoel dan een lichtbrug met 2 statieven ) 170kg dit verrekenen met 0,75 is 127,5 KG in Totaal.



Vreemd, op de J&H site stonden ze aangegeven als 100kg maximum belasting. Maar dan nog, als je met 85kg rekent ben je altijd aan de veilige kant.

----------


## StijnS

Eh... Zit je DJ booth nu op zo'n stekkerdoosje met een schakelaar? Beetje té hyperactief staan springen achter je booth en je loopt kans dat je ineens zonder klank zit...

Voor de rest een mooi showtje!

----------


## Stoney3K

> Eh... Zit je DJ booth nu op zo'n stekkerdoosje met een schakelaar? Beetje té hyperactief staan springen achter je booth en je loopt kans dat je ineens zonder klank zit...
> 
> Voor de rest een mooi showtje!



Die fout maak je maar één keer, daarna offer je een paar centimeter plakband op  :Wink:

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Die fout maak je maar één keer, daarna offer je een paar centimeter plakband op



Die "fout" maak je ook maar een paar keer, en dan koop je fatsoenlijke stekkerblokjes..

----------


## djspeakertje

> Die "fout" maak je ook maar een paar keer, en dan koop je fatsoenlijke stekkerblokjes..



of je legt ze veilig neer(waar je er niet op kan gaan staan :Wink: )

----------


## showband

<stukje achtergrondmode>
veel muzikanten kopen stekerblokjes met aan/uit schakelaar omdat dat de enige dingen in de gamma zijn waar een "aan"-lampje op zit.

En omdat ze het beu zijn nooit te weten of er al backlinestroom is of niet. En het niet constant willen blijven vragen.  :Embarrassment: 

Een professioneel blok met lampje is dan wel beter. Maar die zijn voor onwetende "kluswinkelshoppers" niet te koop.  :Wink: 

<achtergrondmode>/stukje

----------


## moderator

Muzikanten hebben standaard gare bekabeling en weten daar altijd een reden voor aan te dragen.
Is natuurlijk niet erg. Als PA bedrijf verzorg je ook de 230V voor de backline en voordat de muzikantn komen opbouwen is deze aangelegd en operationeel.

Alles in het circuit waar bovenstaande niet zo is, dat is het segment witte 0,75mm2 met schakelaar, bijna kabelbreuk en stekker zonder aarde...
Kan gewoon in de blokkertas van de muzikant blijven naast zijn jack-jack kabeltje wat op die ene kant moet blijven liggen omdat je andere knetter en brom hebt.

Slagvaste Khaltoff sloffen zijn voor simpele toepassingen overdone, maar een winkel als de Hornbach verkoopt nette zwarte 1,5mm2 kabel aan en simpel zwart 3 of 4 weg blokkie...kost weinig, hoop plezier van!

bekabeling......In iedere installatie de grootste kans op storing!!!

On topic: Nette set, zwarte afrok net ff stukkie verder naar beneden maakt het nog verder af.
Die st132 statieven zijn fijne statiefjes, wanneer een statief vastloopt met het laten zakken dan gaat ws. de last niet gelijkmatig naar beneden, dat geeft fikse krachten op zo'n statief.
Wel leuk om te lezen dat deze statieven als groot en zwaar worden ervaren, hier roept iedereen " acht wat een lieve dingetjes"

----------


## Stoney3K

> On topic: Nette set, zwarte afrok net ff stukkie verder naar beneden maakt het nog verder af.
> Die st132 statieven zijn fijne statiefjes, wanneer een statief vastloopt met het laten zakken dan gaat ws. de last niet gelijkmatig naar beneden, dat geeft fikse krachten op zo'n statief.
> Wel leuk om te lezen dat deze statieven als groot en zwaar worden ervaren, hier roept iedereen " acht wat een lieve dingetjes"



Ze hebben een opbouwhoogte van ~1,7m, ik denk dat dat wel gemiddeld is als het om wind-up statieven gaat. Ze zijn (uiteraard) lichter dan VMB's, en ik vind ze nog altijd behoorlijke statieven voor het geld wat je ervoor betaalt. Als je standaard T4 statiefjes gewend bent ervaar je ze overigens wel als lomp en zwaar. Overigens heb ik voor dit klusje nieuwe Ultimate Speaker Stands gekocht die mijn Wharfedales van 28kg wél kunnen tillen.

Het afrok had inderdaad nog een 10cm naar beneden gekund, al vind ik het ook mooi als het net boven het podium 'zweeft'. Maar dan had ik natuurlijk die rommel op moeten ruimen  :Wink: ... volgende keer gaat er trouwens gewoon een zwarte 6v stekkerdoos met 1,5 kwadraat kabel mee, die was nu op de LAN-party zelf in gebruik (lees: door de LAN-gangers gejat.)

----------


## showband

het voordeel als je afrok iets van de grond hangt op een feest van studenten is wel dat het niet als een spons gemorste drank gaat opzuigen.

Zeker bij technische scholen zijn de gasten niet allemaal "zindelijk" opgevoed.

100mm is wat veel maar een centimetertje of twee doe ik zelf altijd wel.

----------


## Whitefarmer

Ziet er netjes uit, alleen een keer de D-size connectors in je amp-rackje aan de achterzijde monteren :Wink: .

----------


## Stoney3K

Goed, medio oktober had ik een wat grotere klus in België (Gent), niet echt drive-in werk maar het viel toch onder mijn bedrijf:





Het hoofdpodium in de Flanders Expo, deel van een SF/Animé/Fantasy-conventie. FOH set was mijn Wharfedale setje met Synq amps, met twee DAP K-112's op delay. Verder nog licht in de vorm van PAR56 (long op tegen, short op front op de vloer) en Chauvet LED Colorstrips.

Het podium werd rond de middag gebruikt voor een kostuumwedstrijd, er werd mij gezegd dat ik voor 250 man geluid moest leveren. Uiteindelijk stonden er zo'n 700 lui schouder aan schouder tegen de podiumrand... Tja, dan moet je net onder het rood gaan draaien en krijg je achteraf klachten van de naburige standhouders dat ze hun klanten niet meer konden verstaan... als ik het van te voren wist was de geluidsopstelling compleet anders geweest (oa meer kasten verdeeld, hoger). Luisteren hoe het klonk kon ik totaal niet, want de mensenmassa stond tegen mijn DJ-meubel aan.



En het kleinere podium, met twee K112's op FOH. Hier werden een aantal vraag- en antwoordsessies met acteurs gehouden uit TV-series, alleen was het zaaltje een enorme galmkast. Het was de doorgang tussen twee hallen!

Helaas had ik dat verder niet zelf in de hand, dus het er maar mee moeten doen, met de nodige feedbacks van dien. Ik zat er gelukkig zelf bij, dus als het ging fluiten, piepen of doen was het net zo gauw weer weg.



En hetzelfde zaaltje vanaf de beste plek in het huis!  :Wink:

----------


## Stoney3K

*kijkt boven zich en ziet een enorm zwart gat in zijn thread waar posts in verdwenen zijn...*

Weer wat werk verzet, eindelijk heb ik eens wat aan die tussenpaaltjes!  :Big Grin: 



Subjes zijn Zeck kastjes waar door de vorige eigenaar de driver van is vervangen, voor een 18" ElectroVoice driver. Precieze type weet ik zo niet, sinds de speakers al wat ouder zijn zou het me sterk lijken als ze met EVX-180B geladen zijn.

Enige wat ik gedaan heb is even schoongemaakt en de toplaag weer even van een nieuw jasje zwart voorzien, en ze kunnen weer even mee. Ik zit nog te denken om schuim voor de grills te doen, wat ik zelf mooier vind en het beschermt de sub een beetje tegen stof/troep als ik op een 'minder net' feestje zou schuiven.



En voor de snoertjes en andere Italiaanse maaltijden heb ik nu een nieuw kabelkistje gekocht. Beter dan zeulen met die plastic Curver-kratten, en lege kisten komen ALTIJD van pas. Al is het maar om op te staan...  :Cool:

----------


## Whitefarmer

is de kist zelf 1 grote bak met alleen de inzetbak, of zit er in de kist ook nog een deelschot?

Wat zit er in de kist? (power/speaker/xlr/'overige'.)

ps. die DI NIET gebruiken voor dingen anders dan DJ-set want ze 'ruisen' nogal  :EEK!: .

----------


## Stoney3K

> is de kist zelf 1 grote bak met alleen de inzetbak, of zit er in de kist ook nog een deelschot?
> 
> Wat zit er in de kist? (power/speaker/xlr/'overige'.)



In de kist zelf zit inderdaad (onderin) ook nog een deelschot. Verdeling is (van boven naar beneden): XLR, overige, power, Speakon. Zwaarste kabels zitten dus ook onderin.





> ps. die DI NIET gebruiken voor dingen anders dan DJ-set want ze 'ruisen' nogal .



Die DI gebruik ik ook alleen voor wat gooi-en-smijtwerk, sinds ik zelf ook niet altijd positieve ervaringen heb met geluidsapparatuur van Behringer  :Wink: ... mijn DJ set heeft rechtstreeks XLR out, dus daar heb ik een DI niet nodig, alleen als ik bv. een laptop rechtsreeks aan de set wil hangen.

Voor klein live-werk ben ik nog aan het kijken naar een 19" mixertje zoals een A&H Wizzard of GL2, die komt denk ik samen met de uitbreiding naar een tweede Synq versterker en binnenrackjes aan de beurt.

----------


## Whitefarmer

Okay, thanks.

Die synq, als ik zo de folder bekijk, lijkt het of de speakons zowel op pin 1 als op 2 met hetzelfde signaal bezet zijn, dus: channel A pin 1 EN pin 2, en ook bij de speakon voor channel B  :Confused: .

Logischer lijkt/is: bij channel A: pin 1 (channel A) en pin 2 (channel B), bij de speakon van channel B pin 1 (channel B en evt op pin 2 weer ch A)

Zodat je met een 4 polige kabel vanaf 1 speakon kunt vertrekken.

----------


## Stoney3K

Afgelopen zaterdag weer een klein eventje gedaan waar de show bij de afterparty ingepland stond: Uiteindelijk kwam er helaas geen kip maar was er dus wel meer dan genoeg gelegenheid om de boel tussen de bedrijven door op te bouwen en uitgebreid foto's te schieten.  :Big Grin: 









Setup: 

Speakers: DAP K-112 per kant op top, EV 18" subs (in Zeck kastjes)
Versterkers: Gemini X-03 op top, LD Systems DP-600 op sub, crossover via DCX2496
Licht: 2 x fourbar PAR56 short 300W MFL, 2 LED Colorstrips aan de voorkant
DJ-set: 2 x Gemini CDJ-20, Behringer DDM4000

Verder eindelijk alle kistjes op wielen: Dat was best een verademing sinds de hele boel door het halve gebouw moest tijdens het opruimen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## djtom

Best klote dat er niemand is gekomen.
Het ziet er wel super mooi uit.

----------


## oxidizer

zeer proper, kabels schoon weggewerkt en een mooie opstelling, zeer leuk.

Das nou spijtig dat je er werk insteekt en dan komt er niemand.

----------


## Stoney3K

Zo, en het werd tijd voor een gig-logje van mijn eerste bruiloft.  :Big Grin: 



17:24. Volle bak! Snel gevolgd door eten bij de lokale frietboer, en net na 18:00 aanrijden voor de lokatie.



...en om 18:29 stond het zo in de zaal.  :Wink: 

We moesten om 20:00 beginnen, dus een ruim uurtje op mijn gemakje puzzelen en bouwen later:



... En dan kom je er ook achter dat Klik-aan-Klik-Uit dimmers niet zo van bouwlampen van 500W houden, en kleurenfilters weer niet zo erg van bouwlampjes gecharmeerd waren. Gezien ik liever geen gesmolten filters had, gingen die dingen dus uit.  :Big Grin: 

(Voor dat iemand zijn mond open doet, het was al te laat om mijn PAR-cans nog uit de bus te gaan halen. Er was eigenlijk om 'geen licht' gevraagd.)



Kijkje in de keuken, met mijn amprackje en kabelkist.



Zaalimpressie, de tweede sub+topkast stond helemaal rechts in de foto tegen de achterwand. (Als mensen eronder gaan zitten en dan het ding wegdraaien omdat ie best hard gaat, niet mijn probleem.)



Boothshot met mijn aangepast DJ-kistje. Binnenkort maar eens gaan bedenken hoe ik een mooi meubel kan maken.

Het paar was er erg positief over en iedereen was erg blij met de muziekkeuze, en ik merk dat het setje zoals ik het nu heb staan nog genoeg puf over heeft. (Er stonden een kleine 75-100 man binnen, en de PA stond nog niet eens half open.) Dus ik ben er al met al meer dan tevreden mee.

Om 00:44 de knop om, met een paar handjes hulp alles om 01:00 in de bus en gelukkig weer om kwart voor twee in mijn nest. Ik doe het graag nog een keer.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stoney3K

... en er ontbrak nog 1 foto van de zijkant, de post zat al vol.  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Zo, en het werd tijd voor een gig-logje van mijn eerste bruiloft. 
> 
> 
> 
> 17:24. Volle bak! Snel gevolgd door eten bij de lokale frietboer, en net na 18:00 aanrijden voor de lokatie.



Die zit nog niet vol hoor. :Big Grin:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

nog lang niet neej...

----------


## Stoney3K

> Die zit nog niet vol hoor.



Onder het mom van 'better safe than sorry' had ik maar een verhoogde Transit Connect gehuurd. Voor die 5 euro extra maakte dat ook niet zoveel uit, en dit heb ik liever dan uitgebreid moeten Tetrissen om alles netjes erin te krijgen.

Ondanks dat het een bus is moet ik zeggen dat het ding best fijn rijdt: Ook leuk om een schop in je rug te krijgen van de turbo als je wegtrekt bij een stoplicht.  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Onder het mom van 'better safe than sorry' had ik maar een verhoogde Transit Connect gehuurd. Voor die 5 euro extra maakte dat ook niet zoveel uit, en dit heb ik liever dan uitgebreid moeten Tetrissen om alles netjes erin te krijgen.
> 
> Ondanks dat het een bus is moet ik zeggen dat het ding best fijn rijdt: Ook leuk om een schop in je rug te krijgen van de turbo als je wegtrekt bij een stoplicht.



Ik ken het, de 160 pk turbo diesel die ik heb gaat ook hard zat om je rijbewijs kwijt te kunnen raken. :EEK!:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

dat is een ding wat zeker is... die bussen van nu zijn niet meer die van 10jaar geleden...
gaat als een trein en in jou geval als je een bus huurt dan is die 5 euro niets...

er zijn bedrijven die namelijk met vaste kistmaten werken waardoor het tetrissen wel veel makkelijker is/word  :Wink:

----------


## Stoney3K

> er zijn bedrijven die namelijk met vaste kistmaten werken waardoor het tetrissen wel veel makkelijker is/word



Trailersized kisten zijn leuk als je grote wagens hebt, zodat je met de laadklep een hele trein van die dingen naar binnen kan rollen.

Niet elke bus heeft een precies rechthoekige laadbak, en dan worden die mooie trailersized kistjes wel verrekte onhandig. Zul je altijd zien dat het nét niet past.  :Big Grin:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

er zijn ook bussen die daarvoor heel goed voldoen hoor... een Vivaro is redelijk recht toe recht aan!

----------

